# Dirty paw and leg solutions?



## Valentinosmamma (Feb 26, 2018)

Dear SM community, I live in NYC and have a very active 13 month old pup. He needs to go out and for walks and play often. However, as his hair is growing longer (and the NYC streets dirtier) his paws and legs have been getting very dirty. 

I tried some booties from chewy but they didn’t stay on. I then used the PawZ balloon like ones which stay on but they don’t cover enough of his leg hair to make a difference (only the paws). 

I don’t want to wash his feet and legs every time I come back from a walk (3+ times per day ) as this might irritate him and is a lot of work.

Any possible tips are appreciated! 

Xo,
Gianna & Valentino


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Gosh...I wish I knew of something. There's really nothing that I have found that helps, unless you put a one piece suit on him with long arms and legs, but his feet would still get dirty.
Maybe a quick foot soak at the end of the day?
It's so much work to keep them clean. That would mean never stepping foot on outside ground.
I personally would rather have my dogs get down and dirty and enjoy life vs. keep them inside 24/7, in fear of them getting dirty. Nothing a weekly bath won't fix :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi has very short legs & pulls so she is always filthy on the legs & feet & sometimes underside! Kitzi gets his top knot in his food & water dish, along w/his long ears but is long legged & doesn't pull on his leash---so they both get dirty (Kitzi also pees on himself due to his partial lameness). I do not wash them so often anymore except in the summer I do it every week. I do give them "partial" baths if they are not washed in the week. I also keep them pretty short (except for Kitzi's ears, tail & topknot). We do what we have to do!


----------



## BojanaNYC (Mar 2, 2019)

It is extremely hard to keep them white in the city! 😞 how do you guys do it! My little Rosie is 3pds - as soon as we step out from the house she gets dirty 😞 I dont know how to keep her snow-white 😞 

We just came to live in the city from the country and this has been hard on her (me even worse as I can't stand her not being white and beautiful 😞 

Any suggestion will help! I do clean her paws every time we get home, I now started using wet cloth and pretty much washing her... but she doesntike baths much and I don't know whats the right proportion as NYC streets are dirty as **** 🙂


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I live in NYC too and boy do you see the dirt on these little ones. Perfectly white boy and comes home with black feet. Feel lucky when there's a big rain storm. I do give Tyler foot baths in the kitchen sink when we come up. I put a couple of inches of water in, some shampoo and swish around and then spray off. It takes all of 5 minutes and have a towel ready. He sleeps in our bed and sometimes licks his paws so it's two more reasons to keep them clean. He's used to it. I do however also have him pad trained so we're only out once of twice a day.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been looking for a viable solution for 20 years, lol! I've tried cute little leather tennis shoes, socks with non skid paint on the bottom, you name it. I even made a pair of footie pajamas, but alas they always get dirty anyway  

I haven't tried those socks that are dipped in silicone, if only they would make them taller so we can get all the hair in!!!


----------



## Notorious DBG (Mar 26, 2020)

We also live in NYC. I wipe Snowy's paws with gentle baby wipes each time we come in the house.


----------

